# How much line fits on a reel?



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

I have recently bought a new reel and some new line off ebay, the line is "Dyneema 50lb/0.35mm Braid".

My reel has some numbers on the side-"mm/m 0.50/300" and "lbs/yds 20/230"

My problem is that I dont have 0.50mm braid or 20lb braid so I am unsure how much line to use!

I really need some help with this, has anyone got some suggestions?

Should i just fill the spool? It is an overhead reel so I am unsure how much to fill it. The reel is a "Saratoga Strada J60"

Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I know it's not the answer that you're looking for, but to get the best performance out of your reel... you really should go hunting for some 20lbs line.

Having said that, you won't harm the reel in anyway by loading it up with 50 lbs line. I usually under-fill the spool slightly, just because line twist gives me the shits if i overfill it. But you can always fill it right up, and then chop it back.

Make sure you have a bit of tension on the line when you're filling the reel too.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

In Theory it should take 428m of .35mm line. but that is just using line diameter ratios. Hope it helps


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

hmmm... my maths isn't great, but if the reel takes 230 yards of 20 pound, the I don't like the chances of it taking 428m of 50 lbs.

not sure, obviously you can fit a lot more braid on than mono.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Just fill it to about 3mm from the lip of the spool. Make sure the line doesnt twist and load it under a bit of tension. Use the rod if its easier.
I suspect you will get about 500m on it but my maths sucks too. For that much fill it might be best to get a tackle shop to load it with the machine.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Saysme is perfectly correct using the line diameters you gave......go to the top of the class mate. 

Working it out to the nearest mm is 428.571 mtrs.

Most over head reels recommend stopping your line 5-6mm from the edge of the spool.....well mine does any how.

What are you fishing for using 50 lb line ? must be some descent sized fish.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I fail.

I'll stick to Home Economics.


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for your help guys, I am using it for Bull Sharks in the warmer weather and have bought a 30-50lb rod so wanted to match the line. I want to be able to apply some pressure to the fish so I dont get towed too far in my yak :lol:

I think I might have got line that is a bit too strong but being a thin braid I was thinking that I might as well get the extra strength as I would rather the line does not snap.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I assume your going into the Brisbane River and using poddy mullet for bait?

Please post up a trip report when you go fishing for the bull sharks, sounds like exciting stuff.


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

kraley said:


> liquor box said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your help guys, I am using it for Bull Sharks in the warmer weather and have bought a 30-50lb rod so wanted to match the line. I want to be able to apply some pressure to the fish so I dont get towed too far in my yak :lol:
> ...


I am new to fishing for anything other than bream and whiting, so I need a lot of advice!

I thought a well adjusted drag should stop the reel bearings from failing?

I hope I have not wasted my money :?


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

> I am new to fishing for anything other than bream and whiting, so I need a lot of advice!


My advice? Forget the 50lb braid and forget the bull sharks.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Certainly a quantum leap from bream & whiting to bull sharks liquor box :shock: . I admire your bold move and if you do end up having a go then good luck. On the other hand Billybob's recommendation makes a lot of sense to me - I wouldn't go messing with sharks from a yak, although there are fishos who do it successfully I guess  Do your homework if you do decide to go ahead with such a madcap idea is the only other thing I can say :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Liquor box and welcome to the forum, Instead of chasing bull sharks why not go for some other big fish first figure out how to handle a big fish beside the yak before going for the really toothy critters. Chase some jews and kingy's not sure were forrest lake is but i'm guessing brisbane so perhaps head to a dam and chase a big barra. 
I haven't caught a lot of big fish from the yak but the ones i have hooked i have ended up messing up yak side and losing them.
On the reel I think Ken's right and they have a recomended line weight for that reel.

Good Luck 
Cheers Dave


----------

